# سؤال ... ياليت القى جواب؟؟؟



## M_I_R (16 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة



عندي كم سؤال ؟؟؟ ياليت القى جواب لها؟؟؟


سـ/ إذا وضع جسمان متماثليين في نقطتين مختلفتين في سائل لزج احدهما عند المنتصف والآخر قرب الجدار إيهما يصل اولا؟؟ ولماذا؟؟

____________________________________________

علل// عند سريان سائل لزج وماء في أنبوبين وكان كل السائلين فيهما شوائب .الشوائب التي في الزيت (لزج)تلتصق أما الشوائب التي في الماء لا تلتصق؟؟


ياليت أحد يساعدني في حل السؤالين

وأكون شااااكر له..




​

​


----------



## M_I_R (16 مارس 2011)

؟؟؟؟؟
أحد يرد على سؤالي؟؟


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (17 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
السؤال الاول الجسم الذي في الوسط يصل اولا لانة عند وجود مادتين مختلفتين (السائل اللزج وجدار الوعاء ) فان قوة التوتر الداخلي للسائل ترتفع على الجدار مما يشكل اعاقة لنزول الجسم (التوتر الداخلي ) 
مثال ذلك للتقريب لو تركنا نقطتين من سائل لزج تنسابان احدهما في الهواء والاخرى على سطح املس نجد ان النقطة التي انسابت في الهواء تصل اولا .
السؤال الثاني
يرتبط التماسك بين مادتين بقوة التجاذب بينهما ونظرا لان الماء مادة مستقطبة فان قوة التماسك بينها وبين المواد الشائبة تكون عالية ولذلك تشير الشوائب مع الماء بينما السائل اللزج مثل الزيت لا يكون مستقطبا وبالتالي قوة التماسك تكون اضعف ولذلك تنفصل الشوائب بسهولة اضافة الى ان قوة تماسك جزيئات المادة اللزجة فيما بينها اقوى من قوة تماسك جزيئات الماء مع بعضها .
رأي اجتهادي 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## M_I_R (17 مارس 2011)

شكراً أخي نبيل 
تعبتك معي ؟؟
بس بقي سؤال نسيت اني اكتبة في الموضوع الي هو...

سـ2/ إذا طلب منك تصميم قارب كتلته 10 طن في مياة عذبة كثافتها 1000 أعطي لنا تصميم بأبعاد هندسية حتى يصبح القارب في وضع لا يغرق فية؟؟

ياليت تجاوب لي هذا السؤال .. أو اي احد يعرف؟؟

تكفووون...
​


----------



## M_I_R (17 مارس 2011)

أحد يرد على سؤالي 

تكفوووون...


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (17 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
معروف قانون الاجسام الطافية فوق الماء حيث يفقد الجسم من وزنة بقدر وزن الماء المزاح وبذلك يجب ان يكون الحجم للجزء المغمور بالماء 10 متر مكعب ويزاد على ذلك ارتفاع الامان مع وزن الحمولة التي يستوعبها القارب .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## M_I_R (18 مارس 2011)

شكرًا اخي نبيل
بس كم يكون طول و عرض وارتفاع السفينة

اعرف أني تعبتك بس تحمل اخر سؤل
افرج عني ذي الكربة 
وما أنساها لك ابد


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (18 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
تحديد الابعاد يرتبط بشكل التصميم والمهم ان يكون حجم الجزء الذي سيكون داخل الماء يوازي وزن القارب بينما يمكن زيادة الطول والعرض والارتفاع حسب الحاجة . ومن الصعب تحديد ابعاد بدون التصميم المراد.
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## M_I_R (18 مارس 2011)

يعني مثلا وزن السفينة 10 طن ( كلها بضائع ) لو نقول تحتاج مساحة 10 × 10 لكي تمتلئ يعني يجب ان يكون وزن السفينة خارج الماء 10 طن يعني نفس المساحة 10 × 10

هل كلامي صحيح؟؟؟
لان صراحة انا جديد في مثل هذي الأمور 
ياليت تدلني على الصح 
الله يجزاك خير...


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (18 مارس 2011)

مثال 
8 * 3 * 1.5 يكون الحجم 36 متر مكعب وهذا الحجم قد يحمل وزن بحدود 20 طن اي وزن القارب 10 طن + وزن الحمولة 10 طن


----------

